# Navionics and lakemasters in hb 1199



## Nate167 (May 1, 2009)

Im wondering if the terrova only needs the lakemasters chip for follow the contour? Also can i have both cards in my hb 1199 and just switch in the menu? I ran lakemasters for the fall night bite off of 72nd and i wasnt that impressed with the contours so i picked up a navi platinum plus card and want to use that as my primary maps and only use lake masters when i want to use follow the contour.


----------



## steelneyes2 (Jul 19, 2011)

Yes you can have both cards in at the same time. You can select which card you want to use under the chart menu, there is an option for auto select which is default or left or right depending on which slot(s) the map card(s) are in. 
For now you do have to use the Lakemaster to use the follow the contour option with Ipilot Link. I spoke to HB about it since I am looking to upgrade my tmotor to i pilot link from regular i pilot, doesn't seem they are looking to expand that compatability to Navionics. Kind of a bummer since Lakemaster is pretty weak for coverage around here. I spend a lot of time between West branch and Erie and have to get Navionics as well since Lakemaster doesn't cover it. But they have Nimisilla in HD go figure.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

You could also pickup Lakemaster/Humminbirds AutoChart and make your own maps. It's pretty neat.


----------



## Nate167 (May 1, 2009)

Steelneye2 those are the two places i spend the most of my time too. I havent really used the follow the contour yet but what i love about the link with the remote is being able to control the boat when im at the back bringing in a fish. I just keep the remote clipped to me and grab it when needed. I havent tried the follow the contour yet im still learning the ins and outs of the ipilot and the hb


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Oh, lakemasters Definitely has Erie by the way.


----------



## Nate167 (May 1, 2009)

Massillon i have been running the lakemasters and whats weird is the depths of the contours do not seem accurate. It seems about 5-10 ft off when im tight to shore or the wall


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Nate167 said:


> Massillon i have been running the lakemasters and whats weird is the depths of the contours do not seem accurate. It seems about 5-10 ft off when im tight to shore or the wall


Yeah, I don't think it's exact science unless you are making your own map from recordings. If you notice you are consistently off, you can adjust your water level up or down accordingly. I think its the Water Level Offset option.


----------



## Nate167 (May 1, 2009)

Ill have to play with that adjustment some. I tried it one night but i was off 10 ft and that was thr max setting


----------



## steelneyes2 (Jul 19, 2011)

I am planning the upgrade to I pilot link next year, my favorite use so far is to set the autopilot and cruise control and then cast a shoreline. With the link, I could set Itracks before I even got to the lake and just pull into an area, hit the goto and start fishing. 
There are some strange spots along the shorelines on all of the maps for Erie. It depends on how much of the area was actually surveyed vs interpreted from the data someone else recorded. As Buckeye stated, getting the mapping software and doing it yourself is the only way. I talked to the guys who were doing the survey of edgewater marina, they were there for a few days on a 16' boat with gps and sonar just to do the less than 1 sq. mile area the marina takes uo. You can imagine it would not be possible to get the exact details all over the lake.


----------

